# Driving Calais - Barcelona



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,

A friend and I are planning to go on a bit of a road trip to Barcelona next month.

We are going to go in my little Ford Transit Connect van, so don't really need any information on camp sites etc as we will be looking to book a couple of cheap hotels en route.

Could anyone recommend any good routes, preferably avoiding pricey toll roads to get to Barcelona and back?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

Hello Simon,

Welcome to MHF.

If you go via Calais. I would use the BIS routes.

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/diri/Accueil.do

These routes are toll free routes off the beaten track.

You could combine this with the Toll Free (almost) through or over 
Millau on the tallest road bridge in the World.

see

www.viamichelin.co.uk

rac.co.uk/route-planner/

http://en.mappy.com/

I would driev West from Calais, along to Rouen. Then you have many, many options.

Loire
Dordogne
Tarn

Down to the Med coast and along through and into Spain.

Or you could go West to Bordeaux, down through toll free Spain routes.

When are you going?

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're heading that way soon, and we've made the decision to drive on motorways, in case of bad weather.

Calais-Biarritz is €72.60 in tolls (about £60), which is worth it to us. On the way back, the weather will be better, and we'll avoid the toll motorways like we normally do.

Gerald

Edit: TM mentioned ViaMichelin: we also use ViaMichelin a lot when planning.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Barcelona*

Hi

I would go via Paris and Millau - toll free aoo of it. Spend a night near Orly airport and another at the Campanile Millau.

Toll free all the way. The A75 is quite high and exposed but I am pretty sure weather wise/snow it would remain open - it is free too.

These are the two toll free routes that I use.

There is another route on here mentioned by Tonka via Toulouse.

Russell


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Simon


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Simon

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne and then the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow the same road to San Sebastian and onto the A15 to Irurzun then onto the N240 to Pamplona which leads onto the N121 following sings to Zaragoza after Zaragoza pickup the A23 we stopover at Carinena just off the A23 Good Safe stop in small town in a large lay-by next to the park and school very quite on overnight traffic you can also say in a restaurant car as long as you buy a meal or have drinks.
Back on the A23 which is a good new duelcarrageway this road will take you all the way the Sagunt on the cost after sagunt pickup the A7 to Around Valencia and the onto the N332 at Sollane follow this road around the cost to Benidrom 

I hope this information help but of course you can go and stop where you wise safety is always a priority for us luckily we have never had any problems with intruders or police, we do three long trips per year and generally it’s France, Spain or Italy.
Good luck to you all and have a safe journey were ever you go.

Regards
Ray


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

ERR !!!!

Ray, he's going to BARCELONA !!!!


Good account for anyone that is going to Benidorm..
I am tomorrow  On the plane... long story but the vans already there at Villasol and I should just be in time for pancakes..  

My route
Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Chateroux - Cahours - Toulouse - Narbonne - Perpignan and on to Barcelona. ( or you can go via Andorra after Toulouse, check weather first).

There are a few cheap motel chains in France ie.. Formula 1 etc


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Calais, Rouen, Tours, Potier, Limoges, Toulouse, Foix, Ax-le-Thermes, Andorra, Barcelona.
Bon voyages.
Tim


----------



## krysty (Feb 16, 2012)

I also follow the rout :Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Chateroux - Cahours - Toulouse - Narbonne - Perpignan and on to Barcelona.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks all for your feedback!

We are looking at leaving Lancaster on the evening of 5th April and stop over in a Travel Lodge and get a train or ferry early on the 6th April.

Need to be back at some point on the 10th April.

I'll have to have a look at the routes suggested 

Thanks

Simon


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

MrSimon said:


> Thanks all for your feedback!
> 
> We are looking at leaving Lancaster on the evening of 5th April and stop over in a Travel Lodge and get a train or ferry early on the 6th April.
> 
> ...


So you wont be seeing Barcelona then, just driving 2 days there and 2 days back.!!! Dont underestimate the distance, also travelling main roads to avoid tolls WILL slow the journey. You imagine driving from Lancaster to Dover without using a motorway, would take a lot lot longer.!!
This is also the pre-easter week.. traffic can be bad...


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry Steve my mistake

I meant set off back at some point on the 10th April, not be back on the 10th. We are preparing just to stop for one night in Barcelona.

My right foot is heavy, but not that heavy :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Erm . . maybe go to Blackpool instead for that short visit time :?


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

vicdicdoc said:


> Erm . . maybe go to Blackpool instead for that short visit time :?


We both like driving, and any excuse to go for a good old jolly.

We've previously done things like the Nurburgring and back within 24 hours

Also, I used to work around Blackpool on call, I think i'd just stop in sunny Morecambe instead :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stone me Simon - it's 870 miles from Calais to Barcelona if you avoid the toll roads. 8O 

If you average 50mph - which you won't if you are keeping off the toll roads ( 8O ) - that's 34 hours driving for one day in Barcelona! 8O 

An average of 40mph is more realistic on provincial roads, and that's 44 hours driving!  

She must be absolutely ravishing! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Zebedee said:


> Stone me Simon - it's 870 miles from Calais to Barcelona if you avoid the toll roads. 8O
> 
> If you average 50mph - which you won't if you are keeping off the toll roads ( 8O ) - that's 34 hours driving for one day in Barcelona! 8O
> 
> ...


I think i'll need to go for a compromise on the route. If it proves too much of a pain we'll look at somewhere else :lol:


----------

